# Got great advice last year re changing plan. Need help again!



## Hippykitten (27 Apr 2013)

I am with Laya on the SimplyHealth Excess Plan.
It is due for renewal in June - e1019.47. 
I would love someone to suggest a similar plan at a lower cost. Ideally, with Laya as I'd hate  the hassle of switching provider (not ruling it out though)
I am 37 with no dependants. Health is very good (Thank God) but I would like a good level of cover. Thanks


----------



## snowyb (28 Apr 2013)

Hi Hippykitten,

There are no cheaper plans with Laya Healthcare offering the same level of cover as Simply Health Excess. 
The plan 'Total Health Choice' is similar but price is also similar - 1017pa.

There are a few alternatives with VHI and Aviva, just a bit cheaper, details as 
follows;

Aviva Health;
1. Health Plan 05;  price per adult;  946pa
2. Health Plan 06;  price per adult;  980pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?279&307&309/

VHI Healthcare;
1. Plan PMI 10 11;  price per adult;  945pa
2. Plan PMI 19 11;  price per adult;  977pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?279&252&266/

There were higher than normal price increases this year because of the increased levy charges.
Lower priced plans would have no or very limited outpatient cover, or else 
no hi-tech hospital cover.

Snowyb


----------



## Hippykitten (1 May 2013)

Thanks Snowyb. Have you any suggestions for a cheaper plan with Laya that might suit me? What would I be losing, cover wise. Thanks again


----------



## snowyb (1 May 2013)

The only other alternative with Laya is called;
 'Simply Health Starter';  adult price 949pa(977) price in brackets includes 3% charge if paying by instalments.

This plan has private hospital cover in selected hospitals - Bons Secours and Santry Sports Clinic is NOT covered.  St Vincents Private Elm Park and Hermitage Clinic is covered, details of other private hospitals on this plan as follows;
www.layahealthcare.ie/foremployers/...intohospital/simplyhealthstarterhospitallist/

Outpatient cover is same as before with Simply Health Excess.

You would be covered for cardiac surgery in Mater Private and Beacon.
You would lose special procedures(orthopaedic surgery) and other general surgery in hi-tech hospitals(Mater Private,Blackrock Clinic).

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?279&278/

If you don't want to lose the extra hi-tech hospital cover,  I think the other 
options with VHI and Aviva would be better plans. For similar price as Simply Health Starter, they offer more cover overall.

Cheaper basic plans with Laya, have only public hospital cover - no private or hi-tech hospital cover and no outpatient cover.  Prices start at 495pa.
Essential Secure or Essential First
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?299&285/

Snowyb


----------

